# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Java / J# >  running appletviewer

## vb_student

Hello

I am trying to work my way around java, and I was trying to view an applet using the appletviewer command

i downloaded the statusbar2.htm from the following link and ran the following command from the command prompt

appletviewer statusbar2.htm, i hit enter and nothing seems to happen

can you guys tell me what am i doing wrong?

i thought that i needed to have a .class file produced by the java c compiler, but looking in the .htm file there is no reference to a .class file


can you guys point me to applet files which i can download to see how the applet viewer works

----------


## eranga262154

Hi vb student,

I think you mised that link, isn't it?

Can you put it here.

----------

